# Strikeforce Pick 'em: Tate vs Rousey



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a signup thread for the next Strikeforce event which takes place in two weeks at 8:00 PM EDT or 1 AM GMT. The main event is a bantamweight title fight between Tate and Rousey from the Nationwide Arena in Columbus, Ohio, USA.










Anybody who likes Strikeforce can sign up, even if they have not played so far. Details on how to pick are below, same format used for UFC events in CPL. Except for one thing... you send a pick for every fight on the main card, but only for two of the fights on the preliminary card. If Machida Karate signs up he'll be defending this belt:










The scheduled fights include:



> MAIN CARD (Pick All)
> Miesha Tate vs. Ronda Rousey
> K.J. Noons vs. Josh Thomson
> Paul Daley vs. Kazuo Misaki
> ...


You can send picks whenever confident with the fights. The picks should only be pm'd once unless they add, drop or change a fight on the main card. The offcial card can be seen HERE. If someone signs up and fails to send their picks, they lose their matchup and won't be cleared to fight at the next event. The deadline to send picks is when the Strikeforce event begins, approx. 8:00 PM EST in the US.

On how to pick fights:



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


Main Card

hixxy (8-2) vs Bknmax (7-3)
pipe (5-4) vs AlphaDawg (2-2)
Big_Charm (3-4) vs Couchwarrior (4-6)
dudeabides (6-4) vs kantowrestler (4-5)

*
Members Signed Up

kantowrestler
Big_Charm
Couchwarrior
Bknmax
AlphaDawg
pipe
hixxy
dudeabides
*

Any questions let me know. Picks due *Mar. 3rd by 8:00 PM Eastern.* 







​


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

The number 1 contender is in.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Sucks that Kyle got injured would of Been a sick card


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

sign me up


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh I'm in btw


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

If Machida Karate does not sign up surely he has to relinquish the belt?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Strikeforce Pick 'em: Tate vs Rousey Matchups*

Main Card

*hixxy * (8-2) vs *Bknmax* (7-3)
*pipe * (5-4) vs *AlphaDawg * (2-2)
*Big_Charm* (3-4) vs *Couchwarrior *(4-6)
*dudeabides *(6-4) vs *kantowrestler *(4-5)​
*Try to remember to send a pick for each main card fight and two picks for the prelims by Saturday night when the prelims start!*


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I'll join if dudeabides needs an opponent.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Im in if there's an opponent for me.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You guys can just go against each other, cool? :thumbsup:


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> You guys can just go against each other, cool? :thumbsup:


Works for me.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Couchwarrior said:


> Works for me.


Cool sounds great! :thumbsup:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh and dudeabides, im 8-2 not 7-2


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Oops, didn't update them from the last event for anybody that played. But now they're good thanks for the heads up. And this event starts when the prelims do. Hopefully AlphaDawg can get his picks sent or else the standby will have to take on pipe. Don't let the standby get wrecked AlphaDawg! :thumb02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

What time do the prelims start? Top of the hour?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

8 pm Eastern, isn't that 1 AM for you? It's a little over an hour either way. And remind me that we're doing an interim title fight at the next big show in May if the champ doesn't sign up again.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in if there can be a last minute match for me!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ill probably be fast asleep by the time the prelims start then, will catch this event via a download in the morning. And yes an interim belt sounds good if MK doesnt sign up for the next event. As you won the tourny you have to be in that match up.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> I'm in if there can be a last minute match for me!


I signed you up, you have an hour to get the 7 picks in. Since I was the standby, that means it's you vs me kanto. And AlphaDawg still has an hour to get his picks in too.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Sounds good then.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Strikeforce Pick 'em: Tate vs Rousey
*






The correct calls:



> Couture TKO 3
> Healy Sub 3
> Bowling TKO 2
> Kaufman MD
> ...


*The Matchups




Main Card

hixxy  (9-2) vs Bknmax (7-4)
Fight won by hixxy 110 to 84! 

pipe  (6-4) vs AlphaDawg  (2-3)
Fight won by pipe 88 to 0! KOTN!


Big_Charm (3-5) vs Couchwarrior (5-6)
Fight won by Couchwarrior 53 to 36! FOTN! 

dudeabides (7-4) vs kantowrestler (4-6)
Fight won by dudeabides 84 to 47!* 
​

Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was unstoppable hixxy with 110 points. If anybody wants to play again, we will when Strikeforce comes back in San Jose in two months for a big one.

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks:

hixxy


> Kaufman TKO 1 *17*
> Souza SUB 1 *21*
> Rousey SUB 2 *20*
> Daley TKO 2
> ...


Bknmax


> Ronda Rousey,Submission,Round 2 *22*
> Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza,Submission,Round 1 *21*
> Lumumba Sayers,KO,Round 1 *18*
> Paul Daley,KO,Round 2
> ...


pipe


> Sarah Kaufman - UD *22*
> Josh Thomson - UD *24*
> Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza - sub - rnd 1 *20*
> Roger Bowling - Tko - rnd 2 *22*
> ...


AlphaDawg


> No picks sent


Big_Charm


> Tate via decision unanimous
> Noons via decision unanimous
> Daley via KO Rd 1
> Souza via Sub Rd 2 *19*
> ...


Couchwarrior


> 1. Ronaldo Souza, sub rd 2 *22*
> 2. Sarah Kaufman, TKO rd 3 *16*
> 3. Roger Bowling, UD *15*
> 4. KJ Noons, UD
> ...


dudeabides


> Souza Sub 2 *22*
> Bowling TKO 3 *21*
> Kaufman UD *20*
> Daley TKO 2
> ...


kantowrestler


> Miesha Tate/submission/round 1
> Josh Thomson/submission/round 1 *16*
> Paul Daley/KO/round 1
> Ronaldo Souza/submission/round 1 *19*
> ...



That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

9-2, top scorer in the last two events and the champ has gone awol..

Lets get an interim belt on the go in the next event.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

This event was crazy, never picked this low ever before....

Strange outcomes


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it sucks that I lost but things could be worse. In Bellator I don't have any wins.


----------

